# Is there any tape or coating that can give me more grip on my Supbeam K50 V2?



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

I am having problems turning the magnetic ring on my new Supbeam K50 V2 one handed like I do my when using my Thrunite TN31 and Fenix TK75.

The battery tube is very slippery and should have been given some aggressive knurling like other older Supbeam models.

Is there any tape or coatings that I can use on the battery tube to give me more grip.

This is the first light that I have ever considered doing this to.

Apparently there is skateboard tape that I know nothing about yet and what about the anti-slip coating that can be applied to steps?

I don't know if those coatings will adhere properly to the metal battery tube.

Anyone already been through this before? 



*CHEERS*


----------



## James3 (Aug 6, 2014)

You can use grip tape/ skateboard tape, it does stick to metal very well. If you get the tape for the edge of steps it's designed to adhere to metal, you can pick it up cheap as well.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

James3 said:


> You can use grip tape/ skateboard tape, it does stick to metal very well. If you get the tape for the edge of steps it's designed to adhere to metal, you can pick it up cheap as well.




Yeah it looks like a bit of trial and error but this light has almost zero grip and it is needed as it has a 4 x 18650 battery tube to try and hang onto.

My Fenix TK75 with it's 4 x 18650 tube has never been a problem at all.

Nice light this K50 V2 with the USB charging but actually holding and operating it one handed is really a problem and I worry about dropping it whilst trying to turn the ring.

It looks pretty being a shiny and slippery body but some real knurling should have been applied for real world use.

I wonder how some black heat-shrink tubing would go on it.



*CHEERS*


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 6, 2014)

The lack of any good grip on my K50 V2 is the only real gripe I have with the light. In the Supbeam forum on CPFMarketplace I even suggested they make a new tube with knurling like the K40 for some of us to purchase as an accessory. The grip on the K40 is very nice so it is curious that they gave the K50 V2 such pathetic grip, especially because of it's size. There was someone who used some kind of tape on the K50vn thread in Vinh's subforum and there is a pic or two of it.


----------



## James3 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know about heat shrink tubing, but on my X10vn & X3vn (with the metal momentary button, very slippery) I just got some black sand paper sheet and some heavy duty double sided tape, works a treat. I've also used bike inner tubes stretched over lights in the past, gives it protection and a rubbery grip


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> The lack of any good grip on my K50 V2 is the only real gripe I have with the light. In the Supbeam forum on CPFMarketplace I even suggested they make a new tube with knurling like the K40 for some of us to purchase as an accessory. The grip on the K40 is very nice so it is curious that they gave the K50 V2 such pathetic grip, especially because of it's size.




I think the grip on the older K40 and X40 was well designed compared to this K50 V2 model.

Like you it is my main gripe and being able to purchase a better made battery tube would fix things up quite nicely.

I would buy it as an accessory too, although we should not be paying for Supbeam's inferior designs!!



*CHEERS*


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

James3 said:


> I don't know about heat shrink tubing, but on my X10vn & X3vn (with the metal momentary button, very slippery) I just got some black sand paper sheet and some heavy duty double sided tape, works a treat. I've also used bike inner tubes stretched over lights in the past, gives it protection and a rubbery grip





I forgot all about bike tubing stretched over the body.

A mate of mine had to use it before to improve the grip of the light.

It worked a treat, just finding the right diameter tube is probably the hard part.

A clear rubbery coating would be good as the body pattern could still be seen.

Any other suggestions are really appreciated guys.



*CHEERS*


----------



## nbp (Aug 6, 2014)

Hockey stick tape might work. It's grippy and easily replaced and comes in a few colors.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

nbp said:


> Hockey stick tape might work. It's grippy and easily replaced and comes in a few colors.





Hockey stick tape.

I will have to start researching these products online now after hearing all of these good suggestions!

Thanks guys.


*
CHEERS*


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 6, 2014)

Look out for anti slip tape that you fit to the floor of a work van for health and safety reasons,it works well even in the wet.Another easy solution is use a medium grade emery tape either super glued in position or by way of 2 pieces of heat shrink tubing.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Look out for anti slip tape that you fit to the floor of a work van for health and safety reasons,it works well even in the wet.Another easy solution is use a medium grade emery tape either super glued in position or by way of 2 pieces of heat shrink tubing.




I can see myself hunting around the aisles of the local big hardware store tomorrow!

How thick is the work van tape usually as I don't want the tape making the diameter of this battery tube an even bigger problem?

I am also wondering if covering the battery tube with material will make the batteries hotter by not having the battery tube exposed to your hand and also the surrounding air.


*
CHEERS*


----------



## NutSAK (Aug 6, 2014)

Gaffer's tape is what you want. It's made of vinyl-coated cotton. It's tough, grippy, waterproof, and uses a strong adhesive that peels off without leaving residue behind.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

NutSAK said:


> Gaffer's tape is what you want. It's made of vinyl-coated cotton. It's tough, grippy, waterproof, and uses a strong adhesive that peels off without leaving residue behind.




I have some gaff tape in the garage as I used to do lighting and sound work on stages years ago.

I thought it might still be a bit slippery to use on my K50 V2.

There are a few different brands around that have different textures, some look flat matte and some look shiny.

It does leave some glue on various surfaces as I have used it extensively for over 30 years but the adhesive can be wiped off with a little bit of work.

I will give it a go.


*
CHEERS*


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've used the following tapes on flashlights to increase grip:

*Indoor stairway grip tape*: I prefer this over gaffer's tape. I purchased a roll of indoor stairway grip tape from Office Depot. This stuff works exceptionally well for flashlight grips. It's a medium grey colored textured rubber with good glue. It provides a better grip than Gaffer's Tape and doesn't peel or get glue residue on your hands at the edges. The rubbery texture of indoor stairway grip tape feels very secure in the hand and the glue is strong enough it won't fall off. This tape also looks very nice when applied to a light... it looks like the light was manufactured with it, rather than something someone just stuck on afterwards. I used this around the body of my SC51 for a year and it worked great. The grip it provides is much better than any flashlight knurling.

Note that there are two kinds of stairway grip tape: Outdoor stairway grip tape is meant for putting on stairways for people who have shoes on. It is made of tiny bits of crushed glass embedded in the tape. It is black colored, so blends in with a black flashlight body well. However, the texture doesn't feel great on the hand (feels like sandpaper). And tiny bits of the crushed glass can come off the tape and get on your hand or into your pocket. The indoor stairway grip tape is made of rubber with no glass so doesn't have these problems.

*Gaffer's Tape*: This is a thin cloth tape with a fairly grippy rubbery coating. It sticks well, though you may get a bit of peeling and glue residue at the edges. It is black colored so blends in well with black flashlight bodies. I suppose you could probably stop peeling up at the edges by rubbing super-glue gel into them, but that might risk damaging the underlying anodizing if you got some on the light.

*Skateboard grip tape*: I haven't applied this to flashlights, but I did consider it. As far as I could tell, skateboard tape is basically the same as outdoor stairway grip tape, with the same sandpaper texture and bits of crushed glass.

*Firearm grip tape*: On Amazon.com you can buy grip tape designed to be applied to firearms. It is typically black in color and rubberized. The tape comes in sheets with precut sections sized for a particular weapon. You can take some of the larger pieces and cut them to size for your flashlight. I found gun grip tape to be marginally better than Gaffer's tape, but still considerably worse than indoor stairway grip tape.

Indoor stairway grip tape, Gaffer's Tape and Firearm Grip tape can all be removed from your flashlight without causing any damage to the light.
______
Since you're trying to increase the grip on a control ring on a larger flashlight another option is to simply look for a rubber band of the appropriate size. If you can find the right size rubber band to fit around the control ring, that might work better than tape. There'd be no seam and no risk of the tape peeling up.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I've used the following tapes on flashlights to increase grip:
> 
> *Indoor stairway grip tape*: I prefer this over gaffer's tape. I purchased a roll of indoor stairway grip tape from Office Depot. This stuff works exceptionally well for flashlight grips. It's a medium grey colored textured rubber with good glue. It provides a better grip than Gaffer's Tape and doesn't peel or get glue residue on your hands at the edges. The rubbery texture of indoor stairway grip tape feels very secure in the hand and the glue is strong enough it won't fall off. This tape also looks very nice when applied to a light... it looks like the light was built to use it. I used this around the body of my SC51 for a year and it worked great.
> 
> ...





That is a big bunch of info man!

You guys have been through this loop before I can see.

I have never needed to make any light more grippy before this light came along.

I reckon a lot of guys that buy this light will need a similar solution like the ones on offer here.

As an electrician I used to dip some tools etc into a pot of liquid plastic stuff that dried and left a thick coating.

I don't know whether that would be useful on this light as I forget just how grippy it was.

Thanks.


*CHEERS*


----------



## inetdog (Aug 6, 2014)

I think that the OP is trying to increase the grip on the body, not the ring. Turning the rung requires both, but I believe the ring already has texture.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

I am trying to increase the grip on the light to hold it from dropping out of my hand.

I also need to turn the magnetic ring that is hard to do given the slippery battery tube surface and also the ring is quite tight compared to some of my other TN31 series lights.

So maybe I need the rubber band idea as well.

We should not have to be doing this exercise if Supbeam had knurled the light body properly in the first place!

*

CHEERS*


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's another option, I haven't tried:

A few months ago I researched Duracoat paint and ended up painting a couple flashlights with the stuff. It works ok... the color I chose still looks like paint and isn't anywhere close to as durable as anodizing. However, when I researched it, I noticed they had a clear Duracoat topcoat finish that applies a rubberized texture. No idea how well it works, but might be worth considering.

Be advised, that duracoating is not easy to do. You have to very carefully prep and clean the light before applying. And after applying you should set the light aside for 30 days to let it fully cure.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 6, 2014)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Here's another option, I haven't tried:
> 
> A few months ago I researched Duracoat paint and ended up painting a couple flashlights with the stuff. It works ok... the color I chose still looks like paint and isn't anywhere close to as durable as anodizing. However, when I researched it, I noticed they had a clear Duracoat topcoat finish that applies a rubberized texture. No idea how well it works, but might be worth considering.
> 
> Be advised, that duracoating is not easy to do. You have to very carefully prep and clean the light before applying. And after applying you should set the light aside for 30 days to let it fully cure.




The problem is that when I apply pressure to turn the ring with my fingers my hand slips around the body.

That Duracoat stuff seems a bit fussy to use maybe for me.

I might try a rubber bike tube first as it should be quite grippy and easy to get from the local bike shop discarded tubes and tyres bin.

The gaff tape I just looked at seems quite shiny and slippery to me for this use.

*

CHEERS*


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> The problem is that when I apply pressure to turn the ring with my fingers my hand slips around the body.
> 
> That Duracoat stuff seems a bit fussy to use maybe for me.
> 
> ...



Bicycle innner tube sounds like a good idea. Cut a section and use it as a sleeve for your light.

If that doesn't work indoor stairway grip tape definitely would work. Apply it in rings wrapped around the body of your light.


----------



## NutSAK (Aug 6, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> The gaff tape I just looked at seems quite shiny and slippery to me for this use.
> 
> *
> 
> CHEERS*



There must be different kinds, as you mentioned. The stuff I buy is pretty rubbery and not shiny at all.


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Aug 6, 2014)

RESCUE TAPE - available at most major hardware stores and online. Makes great grip material for knives, hatchets, tools, etc. Best stuff I've discovered in a long while.


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 6, 2014)

Gaffer tape is of no use,rally tape will have more grip but i personally would not use that either.Van anti slip floor tape is ideal,it is not very thick but stops workers with wet boots slipping.


----------



## Grizzman (Aug 6, 2014)

People have been using skateboard tape on smooth pistol front straps for years. It should work well for a light also.


----------



## Taz80 (Aug 6, 2014)

When your in the hardware store take a look at the O rings. I put O rings on alot of my lights to improve grip, and its an easy on easy off if you don't like it.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 7, 2014)

I use Self-Fusing Silicone Rubber Electrical Tape and it works very well.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, plenty of suggestions since I last looked at this thread.

Thanks guys.

Some of these materials I have never heard of before.

I am trying some strips of indoor anti-slip black tape only in the four flat sides of the light.

It feels like fine emery paper.

So far and it seems to be sticking well to the shiny flat sides of this light.

I can easily turn the magnetic ring quite easily now.

I will also try some other ideas you guys have suggested.

I hope Supbeam does a better job of the grip on their future lights.



*CHEERS*


----------



## ReadyToLearn (Aug 7, 2014)

I just saw a spray can of rubberized coating in Target (also at hardware stores I believe) - I think it was called Flex Seal. I also have seen tv infomercials for it...a guy sprays it on the transparent bottom of a row boat that has had holes punctured in the bottom, and the seal is magical and wonderful, blah blah. I actually thought of spraying some on my Surefire 6PX to make it less slippery. Whatever you use, please post about it as I'm interested in your solution.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## NutSAK (Aug 7, 2014)

ReadyToLearn said:


> I just saw a spray can of rubberized coating in Target (also at hardware stores I believe) - I think it was called Flex Seal. I also have seen tv infomercials for it...a guy sprays it on the transparent bottom of a row boat that has had holes punctured in the bottom, and the seal is magical and wonderful, blah blah. I actually thought of spraying some on my Surefire 6PX to make it less slippery. Whatever you use, please post about it as I'm interested in your solution.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums



If you're going to spray on a rubber coating, you might want to look at Plasti-Dip instead.


----------



## Wiggle (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a bit of road bicycle bar tape leftover I may actually try on my K50vn.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's a pic of my slippery Fenix P3D Q5 with some Self-Fusing Silicone Rubber Electrical Tape on it.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 8, 2014)

What a pity we have to do these work-arounds to quite an expensive light with no other real problems!

I think there will be a lot of K50 V2 buyers looking at improving the grip on this light.

Whatever improvement in grip we use it will cheapen the look of this light I would imagine.



*CHEERS*


----------



## SouthernKahrCarrier (Aug 9, 2014)

I like 3M Friction tape (has 3407NA on the front). It feels like slightly rubberized t-shirt material to me, rather than sandpaper like some of the others.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 10, 2014)

SouthernKahrCarrier said:


> I like 3M Friction tape (has 3407NA on the front). It feels like slightly rubberized t-shirt material to me, rather than sandpaper like some of the others.





I have applied the stair tread grip tape along the four flat sides of my light and it still feels slippery on the sides where there is no tape.

I don't know which one of the recommended fixes to try first as the tape did not really fix the problem.

I think wrapping tape around the light may be hard to do given the light has flat and curved surfaces on it.

My Fenix TK75 feels much better than this light even with the tape applied to it.



*CHEERS*


----------



## Jash (Aug 11, 2014)

You want silicon rescue tape. It's better than any other 'sticky' tape you can buy for creating a grippy handle on anything. It's amazing stuff and comes in a variety of colours too.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 12, 2014)

Jash said:


> You want silicon rescue tape. It's better than any other 'sticky' tape you can buy for creating a grippy handle on anything. It's amazing stuff and comes in a variety of colours too.




I can get some black silicone rescue tape locally but I am wondering how much heat would be held in by the application of the tape around the battery tube.

Most flashlights are designed to be used whilst held in the hand which transfers some of the heat away from the body of the light.

What do reckon guys? :thinking:

*

CHEERS*


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 13, 2014)

I just applied some clear silicone rescue tape around the battery tube of my Supbeam K50 V2 and it works really well.

It has a rubbery feel that makes for a good grip.

I wrapped it in a spiral pattern all the way down the battery tube.

I can still read the writing on the sides of the light.

I may try some black rescue tape if I can find some at the boat and 4WD shops near me to see which colour is best.

Where I bought the clear tape they were out of black.

This rescue tape can help out in fixing many problems and I will be keeping a roll of it in my SUV from now on.

Thanks for all the info guys!



*CHEERS*


----------



## MarzanTac (Sep 14, 2014)

You can use McNett Camo Form (Self-Cling Camouflage Wrap), it works perfectly on rifles, lights, etc and it comes in many colors (Black, Multi-Cam).


----------

